# Doubled up on new tattoos last week



## infernalservice (Jun 17, 2014)

I am pretty much trying to reach my coverage goals in the next year or two so theres that. 
first up was a little ankle skull geometric filler thing by my friend (and bandmate) Jeff McMullen:




Then over the weekend I got this cool back of thigh piece from Emmanuel Mendoza, a super talented and humble dude from California:




Its a weasel (natural predator of rats) dressed as a plague doctor!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 17, 2014)

Solid work. I'm a huge fan of geometric patterns, and I'm actually starting a sleeve of it this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## fenderbender4 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice! I'm constantly amazed at the skill and artistry involved in so many different outlets. Don't think Tattoo artists get the credit they deserve. Although I think the Ed Hardy brand kind of trashed the reputation when it comes to mixing with the fashion world.

Congrats though, very cool.


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 25, 2014)

fenderbender4 said:


> Nice! I'm constantly amazed at the skill and artistry involved in so many different outlets. Don't think Tattoo artists get the credit they deserve. Although I think the Ed Hardy brand kind of trashed the reputation when it comes to mixing with the fashion world.
> 
> Congrats though, very cool.



Eh real artists and collectors are pretty unphased by that ed hardy nonsense.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 26, 2014)

That's some really nice work! the colors look awesome!


----------



## fenderbender4 (Nov 7, 2014)

infernalservice said:


> Eh real artists and collectors are pretty unphased by that ed hardy nonsense.



Personally not a fan of it, but I respect the time and skill that's required. I just find it odd that in general, tattoos don't get talked about much in regards to mainstream/major art forms. At least to my (limited) knowledge.


----------

